# Weekly Competition Timer



## Schmidt (Oct 2, 2011)

https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B0...NDY3MS00NDIwLWEzYjAtZmZlNWJlZDg4MTk1&hl=en_US
/\Minor change. It waits 1 sec when you hit the stop button, so it won't start if you accidently hit space twice.

Just testing if it works on my/the familys other computers before I write some description.
EDIT: It works fine 

Or I could write a little bit and hope it works flawlessly:

First, go to link and right click to download.

Before you start "Weekly Competition Timer", please create a folder on your desktop named "Weekly Competition",
then go to 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?17-Forum-Competitions 
and select the competition you want to compete in. Scroll down to the scrambles and copy all of them (not just the ones you want to compete in).
Go to the Weekly Competition folder on your desktop and create a new .txt document(name it 2011-40 or 2012-04 or whatever the year-week is.)
Open that and paste all the scrambles.
Open the "Weekly Competition Timer" program and select the events you want to participate in.
The events goes from 2x2x2 to Skewb, so you can not do Pyraminx before 4x4x4
(unless you start "WCT", choose 4x4x4, close, open, choose Pyraminx)
After the last event is done and you close "WCT", a "****_Results.txt" is created 
(where **** is what the scramble file is called).
You can open the same scramble file more than once ( so far you can do the same events more than once as well )
When you close "WCT" again the "_Results.txt" will be updated.

When you are done with all the events, go to the "_Results.txt" file and Ctrl+A, Ctrl+C
go to the forum, reply and Ctrl+V


Known stuff:

I have not included "Multi BLD" and "FMC"

MegaMinx is only supported limited, you have to go to the scrambles file and make the MegaMinx scrambles one line each:

1. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
(it doesn't look like a one-liner, but it is.)

instead of this:

1. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

I have not made this to compete with PPT or CCT as your main timer. In fact, it doesn't even store your PB of anything. It just times your events and take the avg./best time of those events and puts them in a .txt file, to make it easier for you to post your results:

Schmidt 2011-40

2x2x2: (13.12), 9.28, 8.66, 9.96, (8.24) = *9.30*
3x3x3: (41.95), 28.82, 29.83, 28.18, (26.04) = *28.94*
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (DNF), (DNF), (DNF), = *DNF*
PyraMinx: 18.21, 17.25, 19.71, (11.01), (DNF) = *18.39*

Don't pay any attention to those times. I have been programming this for the past 3-4 weeks, so I haven't been cubing much.

A little video:






Inspired a little by this:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...forum-competition-results&p=636951#post636951

and I couldn't get CCT to import the PyraMinx scrambles.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 2, 2011)

Cool! Does it work on mac?


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 2, 2011)

It is a Visual Basic program, so I doubt.
I haven't written anything i Java but I might convert it.


----------



## Cubetastic (Oct 2, 2011)

very interesting


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 2, 2011)

That's awesome! You should make one for mac, just saying


----------

